# Experimenting with packing the coffee into the portafilter



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have just gone through 1/3 kilo of beans trying out different distribution and packing methods, as well as adjusting grind sizes and tamp pressure, to get a shorter shot but not too short.

After the second grind adjustment I managed to get a 23 second extraction spot on before blonding, just filling the shot glass to the line, before then adjusting the grinder randomly and trying to iron out faults to achieve the desired result through packing and tamping.

The Gaggia Classic is quite forgiving and produced a decent cup even given pretty rubbish grounds (packed to an acceptable standard) to work with.

I'm looking forward to the new grinder arriving this week so that I can repeat the same tests.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

A great distribution method I have been honing in on through pulling shots on a naked portafilter. Is to aim only to dose around the outside edge of the portafilter. I took it so far to actually have the portafilter tilted so the grinds were hitting the inside walls instead of the bottom. The result of this is a sort of donut shaped distribution, with a dip in the middle.

I actually found if you can get this dead on, you don't need to then manually distribute the coffee afterwards, just tamp and go!

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I took loads of photos of the different grinds that can be produced by the new grinder last weekend. An amazing difference to the previous one.

These will be good reference and I will be doing the same with a number of beans to see what the settings should be so that I have minimal wastage when changing beans.


----------



## ash_porter (Jun 19, 2008)

Have you seen Paul Basset's Living Coffee dvd's?

He seems to have an interesting approach to all this.

He doesn't appear to distribute at all. Just load the portfilter, tamp, refill and tamp again.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I haven't yet - do you have them?

I have heard about his techniques but not yet seen the dvd's


----------



## ash_porter (Jun 19, 2008)

We have got series one at the flat, on loan from max









It did raise the same question for me actually.


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

It made me laugh to be honest, filled it to the top, tamped it down with the shitty plastic tamper that came with the sunbeam, quick polish, filled it again, tamped it again, very quick polish, not the tidiest puck, lock load and pour.

Looked a little suspect to me!


----------

